# Cat baits



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

What's you cat bait.I need some new cat bait.I use crawlers,chicken livers and catch blue gills and cut them in half.I've bought the blood baits and have never had any luck with them.What's do you guys use to catch the big cats with.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Not real sure, but I hear Flathunter uses giant Cranes!

Man, I tell ya, I've tried everything. In my opion it depens on time of year, location, conditions, etc. 

I've had real good luck w/ livers during the cold weathe rmonths, such as February & March, maybe due to the smell stimulating the water better than a live bait, but I can tell if the channels are turned on, man you can throw just about anything at them. I used to use stricky Goldfish & bluegills, even for channels, but I have had horrible luck w/ those baits going on two years.

you can make your own blood bait, I;d do that before buying store bought bait.

go to a local butcher shop, get a gallon of blood, pour it into a pan, let it sit in the fridge, then cut it & your good to go.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

"What's you cat bait?"

Errr.....Mice?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

What ever H20 Mellon just said, forget all of it  ..He has caught 3 cats in 9 years so he aint no expert   ..Myself on the other hand, well I use cut shad And I think it is a great bait for channels and flatheads.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad, squid(whole,uncleaned) and herring out of a jar for lake channels. CATKING


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

dont forget the live goldfish... yea the preaty fan tail type you see in pet stores


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

This is what I have used exclusively for the last couple years and it works great. It stays on your hook and will not come off. It works all year long (open water) but seems to work better in spring and fall and EARLY mornings all summer long.
www.catfishbait.net It may seem a little pricey but it is well worth the price for the amount of time it will last. I normally use about 1 - 1 1/2 gallons all year. Last year I had almost 80 lbs of fillets in my freezer.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

When i use bluegill,i cut them in half.Should i cut them into thirds,maybe not as big? I'll have to try the goldfish.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats IT JACK! I'm going to do my VODOO thing & send my curse your way! I am the Channel Cat Master!

They call me.............. Channel Chaser!!!!


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

H2O Mellon, nice avatar. LOL  Better what the king, seems like he's got it in for you.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

How many let there bait float off the bottom,and do you really think it makes a difference?


----------



## bmanoftheyear (Oct 14, 2006)

we used nightcrawlers today and caught a 25lber out of springfield lake.We fished off of the bottom in the dark with an lantern.
Just bring a few things with you when you go and try all of them.
I bring nightcrawlers,use bluegill and other small panfish,waxworms,redworms,hotdogs,sausage.You can really use anything,i've seen soap,bread balls,anything will work it is just being patient and having 2 or more poles in the water at 1 time


----------

